# baby poses



## muuris (Jun 11, 2008)

1.







2.





3. Me - scary? a bit I think... 





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9





10


----------



## quickshot (Jun 11, 2008)

AH what a cutie! These are really nice. Some look a little soft though, maybe you were going for that.


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 11, 2008)

She's a cutie with those big fat cheeks!  The last is my favorite with the comp, lighting and colors.


----------



## badger02 (Jun 11, 2008)

2 and 9 are my favorites - the expressions and lighting are great.  Cute pictures.

One critique is that they all seem very similar in terms of composition (but maybe that's what you were trying to do ).


----------



## Emerana (Jun 11, 2008)

What a cutie.  I really like #9 alot.  I agree they are a little soft, but then you might be wanting that effect.  One other thing is that the catch lights look enhanced?  I am just wondering because I am trying to learn to enhance them correctly so it is something I notice right off.


----------



## SPANIARD. (Jun 13, 2008)

These are great! The lighting and or exposure on some may need a tiny change.


----------

